# Can anyone help me ID these plants?



## miiiso (Dec 25, 2017)

Hi, everyone! 

I recently bought these two plants but i'm not really sure what they are... Please help me ID them and if anyone knows how to care for them emersed or submersed, that'd be great too. 

Thanks and Merry Christmas!


----------



## PierreSchoon (Feb 25, 2017)

First 1, if I remeber the name right, is a Windenowii fern and completely non aquatic.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## miiiso (Dec 25, 2017)

PierreSchoon said:


> First 1, if I remeber the name right, is a Windenowii fern and completely non aquatic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Aww... the seller told me it was a local aquatic fern.
Thanks for this info! I'll be sure to look into it!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Sorry, it isn't_ Microsorum pteropus_ 'Windelov'. I don't know what it is, but probably not even the same species as 'Windelov'. Where are you located? The seller may have been telling the truth.

The second one may be _Hygrophila pinnatifida._ I'm not as familiar with the emersed growth of this species.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Using google I found selaginella willdenowii, which looks like the first photo, and which is not aquatic. The second plant, I agree with Michael.

And, welcome to APC, miiiso!


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

ive owned the first plant before they sell them at Petco, THEY ARE NONE AQUATIC! all they do in water is shoot off DOZENS of babies from their leaves. But don't actually grow or spread.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Geez, I may need new glasses, apologies! It does look like a Selaginella.


----------



## miiiso (Dec 25, 2017)

Thanks for all the responses! 
I've looked it up and the 1st plant does seem to be the selaginella stuff... Do you guys think I should take the fern out of my tank? 
2nd one does seem to be hygrophila pinnatifida. cool!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I would remove the selaginella - nothing good comes from keeping a non-aquatic plant in an aquarium. Actually, I would also remove the H. pinnatifida, because I have never been able to make it grow, but I wish you success with it! I'm slowly getting the urge to try it again:whoo:


----------



## miiiso (Dec 25, 2017)

hoppycalif said:


> I would remove the selaginella - nothing good comes from keeping a non-aquatic plant in an aquarium. Actually, I would also remove the H. pinnatifida, because I have never been able to make it grow, but I wish you success with it! I'm slowly getting the urge to try it again:whoo:


Alright I'll go do that  I guess I'll just grow the selaginella in our family's garden or something. I've put the pinnatifida in my emersed set up, hope that one goes well...
Thanks a lot!


----------

